# Enviromental Police doing traffic stops on Rt 20?



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

My girlfriend got pulled over for speeding yesterday by an enviromental police officer on 20.
is it common practice for these guys to be doing traffic stops?

thanks in advance


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

wwonka said:


> My girlfriend got pulled over for speeding yesterday by an enviromental police officer on 20.
> is it common practice for these guys to be doing traffic stops?
> 
> thanks in advance


Did she get gigged?


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

I've seen them doing stops on 290 and on the pike in the past. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

he gave her a warning. 
just thought it was odd that he was doing traffic stops in a pickup with a trailer on rte 20.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

I have only seen one do this on the highway right after in-service got out years ago. He was a short guy with Napoleon complex and was earlier embarrassed in class doing the heimlich; someone made a deer joke. To prove he was "the man", as soon as class was over, he got out first, jumped on the highway, and immediately stopped a car. We were all so impressed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Tell her not to stop for EPOs or T cops. They're not real.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

wwonka said:


> My girlfriend got pulled over for speeding yesterday by an enviromental police officer on 20.
> is it common practice for these guys to be doing traffic stops?
> 
> thanks in advance


Translation - My girlfriend saw the MEP vehicle, decided for reasons known only to her that they weren't the "real police", and blew past it.

If it were me, it wouldn't have been a warning.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

LECSniper said:


> I've seen them out my way on traffic stops quite frequently.


Over the summer on the way to Cape Cod, traffic was backed-up on Route 3 South, and some baggadouche comes flying down the breakdown lane. About 10 minutes later, I saw said baggadouche stopped by an MEP SUV. People were honking and giving thumbs-up to the EPO as they passed.


----------

